# Porsche calipers... Info help please...



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

So I got a sweet deal on some 996 red, rear Porsche calipers part numbers 996352421/422.. according to this thread... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4541937-Porsche-Boxster-front-calipers-upgrade-for-MK4-GTI , these calipers fit and work....then I cam across this thread... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7003812-Porsche-caliper-issue ..... so as per that thread I went on the calculator and pluged in the numbers... what I got is this.... 


1 caliper per axle
Sized 2.12598425in (54mm)
1 piston
=3.5in sq x 2 
=7.1 now that's per axle! 

So left and right =14.3 total!


Now Porsche 

2 calipers per axle
Sized 1.18110236 (30mm) x2 & 1.1023622 (28mm) x2
4 piston
=8.2 per axle!

So left and right =16.4 total

That's a 15% increase in braking power no?

as far as I know mk4 has only 1 piston per caliper per axle.... so why is someone saying its two? yes I multiplied x2 as per instructions on the website... 

Im posting this and asking this cause there seems to be a few threads going back and fourth with the Porsche caliper information ,what fits what doesn't so on so fourth... 
I am aware there is another caliper that has the same part numbers and do not fit... I think this needs to be resolved once and for all and make a one and all correct info instead of ppl like me searching and finding tons of threads with nothing but different answers each time... 

so...

is this
1 caliper per axle
Sized 2.12598425in (54mm)
1 piston
=3.5in sq x 2 
=7.1 now that's per axle! 

So left and right =14.3 total!


Now Porsche 

2 calipers per axle
Sized 1.18110236 (30mm) x2 & 1.1023622 (28mm) x2
4 piston
=8.2 per axle!

So left and right =16.4 total

the correct answer or is this correct?


petethepug said:


> Hey Richard (Chickenman35),
> 
> Nice read you posted as well as links to the sites that allowed me to wrap my head around hydraulic theory.
> 
> ...


if so then I am completely not understanding this website....

http://www.stoptech.com/technical-support/technical-white-papers/brake-system-and-upgrade-selection


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

Damn nothing? Nobody? Not even a f off or "use search" ...


----------



## Lip_Ripper (Sep 16, 2014)

I know this is old but trying to do this my self...I'm just going to buy some and see.... If you read the 2nd thread the guys 996 part numbers are not the same as the 997 everyone that is running them....

The ones that the guy had problems with
996.352.425/6 

The ones a lot of people have had on and worked
996.352.422/421





Sent from my iPhone MK6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

They've been on my car for a while now no issues my only issue with all this is that there is no solid info on the subject. All I've read is negative results from those who haven't even done it. I'm sure there are those out there who get the none s versions and do not work but so far my "red boxster S rear calipers" work just as great as my stock calipers if not better. I don't exactly have a track to really test em out but I have noticed on my daily drives my braking distance is shorter getting off the free way specially felt better after new brake lines and full bleed. I'm in the process of swaping parts from old bug to new one but ill get pics once I've got it all put together again.


----------

